# Bought a Co2 tank, now what other equipment do i need, and where can i get it???



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey all, i bought a co2 tank today, im upgrading to pressurize.


all i have is the tank, what other equipment do i need? and where can i get it (online probably?)


anyone with experience can shed some light is appreciated!

thanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Required:
- Regulator
- Needle valve Available with shipping at J&L Aquatics
- CO2 proof tubing
- CO2 diffuser of some sort so the co2 can actually stay in the tank. There's ceramic diffusers, atomizers, and reactors. try ebay

Good idea to have:
- A bubble counter so you can see the rate at which you are putting into the tank (as opposed to putting the tube directly into water to verify)
- Drop checker\ 4dkh solution to measure how many ppm of co2 you have in your water

Nice to have:
- A solenoid to turn the co2 off at night


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

effox said:


> Required:
> - Regulator
> - Needle valve Available with shipping at J&L Aquatics
> - CO2 proof tubing
> ...


+1!

check with some of the sponsers here, they have some setups available. really depends on what your looking to spend. basic single-stage all the way up to dual stage stainless, can piece it together yourself or buy one prebuilt (reg, solenoid, needlevalve etc) if your on the planted tank, there are a few reg builders there as well. always try local first though!

good luck! way to go pressurized!


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

This is the one I have.
Milwaukee CO2 Regulator with Needle Valve & Solenoid
Includes flow regulator, needle valve, electronic solenoid & bubble counter.
Then like effox said: you only would need:
- CO2 proof tubing
- CO2 diffuser of some sort so the co2 can actually stay in the tank. There's ceramic diffusers, atomizers, and reactors. try ebay
- Drop checker\ 4dkh solution to measure how many ppm of co2 you have in your water


----------



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

would this drop checker be ok?

Drop Checker Test Aquarium CO2 Ph Indicator Solution | eBay

and any chance someone could link me to an ideal Bubble Counter?

im a little confused on which regulator to get, and where. i will probably go with the needle valve from JL aquatic, its 40 dollars after shipping, so i may just make the 3 hour trip to vancouver next week, as i need some substrate too for my new setup.

how is this solenoid?

CO2 Magnetic Valve Solenoid Valve Night Time Cut Off New | eBay

i really am confused on what is quality product and what is not.. haha i want to get something that is great and will last a long time, do it right the first time!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

If you are making a trip here, just buy the complete regulator/solenoid/bubble counter/needle valve package by Milwaukee from J&L. I believe its $103. All you need is connect it to your Co2 tank?

Milwaukee are proven.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

charles has some i think


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

dino said:


> charles has some i think


Yup Pat or Charles have them too.


----------



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

hey guys, so does everyone agree to go with the milwaukee from J&L? i double checked on another forum and some guys there are saying not to go with milwaukee im so confused now haha... the reviews ive read on milwaukee, well they aremt very flattering AT ALL

im willing to spend up to 170.00 i want a GOOD system. on the other forum the guys there are telling me to buy a regulator with all the bells and whistles from green leaf aquariums that are almost 300 bucks!!!!

i have my co2 tank, i really just want the confusion to be sorted out in my head and to buy a setup i can be happy to have for YEARS


----------

